# Scream remake



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

You read that right... I have come across an ugly rumor that instead of coming up with something new, Hollywood in its wisdom has decided to remake a film less than 15 years old. Say it ain't so... Supposedly, this will be a "younger" version of the first "Scream". Whatever that means. Maybe the killers will be preschoolers instead of high school students?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oy.
So, this has nothing to do with the rumors of another follow up film?

Have we ever gotten a remake and a sequel to the same franchise?:googly:


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Hollywood is recycling everything except for the kitchen sink. It's sad they even have to bother re-doing scream of all things. sheesh!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Well... was the idea of a new sequel to use new characters anyway? And if this remake comes out before Scream 4, the same people who agreed to have cameos or bit parts will be doing those in the remake instead of Scream 4.

It's the same deal, I think. The question is - what will come first?

I was sort of against a new sequel anyway. I feel the same about this remake. But if it happens, I probably won't complain.


----------

